# Windshield questoin for BMW lease return!



## miamibreeze24 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys. I am going to return my 335i sedan in the next few days. I just took delivery of an 09 coupe from my local dealer. I plan to return my 335i there.

The windshield has a crack/chip about the size of a small button. It is within the sweep of the wipers.

I most likely will need to replace it.

So the question is:

Do I need a factory BMW windshield on there or can a company like Safelite slap a new one on there for me?

Thank you,
Blake


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

New rules on windshield came out about a year ago. It basically states you can use any windshield you want. So you save a few bucks. Or the dealer will bill you for it. Unless you use your insurance for a claim I would let the dealer bill you, It's cheaper.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there a reason you can't have it repaired?


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> Is there a reason you can't have it repaired?


+1, a small button should definitely less smaller than the size of a dime which is usually the size cut-off for filling in a windshield chip.

Your insurance may even cover it.

I have Liberty Mutual and covered a windshield chip for me before. No out of pocket and Safeco will come out to your home or office and billed LM directly.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

No stars or cracks of any dimension within the sweep of the wipers are allowed. I suppose if you had it repaired and it wasn't observed on lease turn-in...

Anyway my experience with my 545i w/HUD (special windshield) was to turn it in as-is. They charged me BMWFS's standard $600 for a windshield (with rain sensor I think, otherwise it was less) which was well under what it would have cost any other way. Plus I had an excess wear and tear credit due to low mileage on return and I negotiated a "long term customer 50% discount" on the balance with a BMWFS supervisor.


----------



## sss6 (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a small chip repaired, but it still left a small mark. Upon lease inspection, BMW said that since it was within the sweep, I had to pay $600 or fix it myself.


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

blake1224 said:


> Hey guys. I am going to return my 335i sedan in the next few days. I just took delivery of an 09 coupe from my local dealer. I plan to return my 335i there.
> 
> The windshield has a crack/chip about the size of a small button. It is within the sweep of the wipers.
> 
> ...


Blake, I see that you recently took possession of a new car. I was in the same boat as you -- but with a twist. I was getting ready to turn the lease in and I was preparing to take possession of my new car at the same time.

My lease (which I used during grad school) was being turned in at the dealer where I was buying the car. I had five chips in the windshield. My dealer, very likely as a response to me buying my new car there, decided to eat the cost of the windshield. In other words, no charge to me. You ought to ask your dealer if they'd be willing to do that.

If they will not, I'd argue that it would be cheaper to get the windshield fixed yourself. I went to Safelite (which is exactly where my dealer would have sent my car to get the windshield). Instead of getting charged $800 -- I got it done at Safelite, on my own, for $519. I had rain sensors on my windshield, too.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

5 Rakete said:


> No stars or cracks of any dimension within the sweep of the wipers are allowed. I suppose if you had it repaired and it wasn't observed on lease turn-in...
> 
> ... Plus I had an excess wear and tear credit due to low mileage on return and I negotiated a "long term customer 50% discount" on the balance with a BMWFS supervisor.


What was considered "low mileage" in your case? I've heard 90% or less of contracted mileage is "low."


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

DJHakim said:


> What was considered "low mileage" in your case? I've heard 90% or less of contracted mileage is "low."


"Low mileage" was something like 36,000 out of 45,000.


----------



## miamibreeze24 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys!

So I have read that it doesn't matter what type of windshield is on there!?

Does NOT have to be a BMW OEM Windshield?

It CAN be a Safelight one?

I have a special deductible for windshields through my insurance! $100 gets it replaced!

My tires are kinda low on the rear, fronts are good. I took delivery of a brand new 335 3 weeks ago and agreed to return the current one this coming week. My CA said she will take care of me on the return. I hope they will let the tires slide! It's my 3rd BMW with them!

:thumbup:


----------



## miamibreeze24 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bump for help!

:bawling:


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

Have the chip repaired and then take the car in for a lease turn-in "pre-inspection."

I had a small chip in my X3 windshield that was in within the sweep of the wipers. I had it repaired and then did a pre-inspection. 

Nobody noticed it either during the pre-inspection or when I turned the car in at lease-end. Or, perhaps they did notice it and didn't care: the X3 was under mileage and was in outstanding condition.

Who knows.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

blake1224 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I have read that it doesn't matter what type of windshield is on there!?
> 
> ...


I put in a safelight window on my most recent e90 lease return. no questions asked during inspection nor did I feel need to disclose


----------



## simplemind (Oct 28, 2006)

Lease return inspection: I was just told that the micro size chip just behind the rearview mirrow required a replacement ($600) windshield. Also stated had to be OEM BMW. Called another dealer and they said it didn't need to be OEM, but just Safelite or better. Who is right?


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

You can use a QUALITY aftermarket replacement. If you have rain sensing wipers, you MUST use a rain sensing replacement windshield. If the glass costs you less than $600 via a good aftermarket company--go for it


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

simplemind said:


> Lease return inspection: I was just told that the micro size chip just behind the rearview mirrow required a replacement ($600) windshield. Also stated had to be OEM BMW. Called another dealer and they said it didn't need to be OEM, but just Safelite or better. Who is right?


Do they allow you to have it repaired by filling it in with silicone from a glass repairer?


----------



## simplemind (Oct 28, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> Do they allow you to have it repaired by filling it in with silicone from a glass repairer?


Not if they detect it!


----------



## simplemind (Oct 28, 2006)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> You can use a QUALITY aftermarket replacement. If you have rain sensing wipers, you MUST use a rain sensing replacement windshield. If the glass costs you less than $600 via a good aftermarket company--go for it


Thanks, you are right, the policy has changed!


----------



## 528iDC (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if BMW's policy has changed for whether you need to replace windshield with OEM (original) or if they still allow after market (Safelite) for lease turn in vehicle? From the above, seems like after market is okay but I called four dealers and got conflicting info - half said after market ok - the other half said must be OEM.


----------

